# Bay Path Univ. Campus Public Safety Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*This appears to be a NON-Sworn position. It doesn't indicate firearms but this is listed as a duty: Transfer deposits between the university and banks by personal pick up and delivery to ensure security of funds. I would hope they carry just like Dunbar, Wells Fargo and others do while doing this type of duty. But That's information someone who works there can provide.*

Campus Public Safety Officer
Institution:
*Bay Path University*

Location:
Longmeadow, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
01/30/2017

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Full Time

The Campus Public Safety Officer is responsible for periodic patrols of the campus and outlying property in order to protect life and property. Responds to calls promptly while on foot, or in motor vehicle. Exercise judgment in interpreting laws, ordinances, policies and procedures. Promotes and maintains favorable relations with all University constituents.

This is a full-time position on the Longmeadow Campus (East Longmeadow Campus as needed). Schedule is as follows: 
Saturday & Sunday 8:00 am to 4:00 pm; 
Monday through Wednesday shifts may vary: 12:00 pm to 8:00 pm, 4:00 pm to Midnight; 
Other shifts as needed.

*ESSENTIAL JOB FUNCTIONS:*

Patrol campus grounds by motor vehicle, on foot, or bicycle to prevent, discover and deter illegal activity, enforce traffic laws and university rules and regulations, check the security of buildings, functioning of outdoor lighting and road conditions, when applicable.
Campus Public Safety Officers will be supplied with protective vests. The vest will be part of their uniform and will be worn while on duty including extra duty/details. Failure to comply with this policy will result in disciplinary action.
Remain vigilant at all times and maintain a visible presence.
Respond to calls for a variety of services including; basic assistance to students, faculty and staff, investigation of alarms, assistance to motorists, building maintenance problems, thefts, and other acts against persons or property.
Investigate, report, and record traffic violations, accidents and campus crimes, by interviewing witnesses, sketching diagrams and taking photographs.
Prepare detailed incident reports for use by department, university, in court testimony or for insurance claims.
Escort students to other campus locations after dark or when a threat or risk is perceived, and to dorms as required when assigned to the Longmeadow campus.
Schedule and conduct fire drills for non-residential buildings and residential buildings when assigned to the Longmeadow campus.
When assigned to E. Longmeadow campus, cover reception desk at the East Longmeadow campus when the Administrative Support Assistant is not present; respond appropriately to phone calls, inquiries and visitors.
When assigned to E. Longmeadow campus, secure the East Longmeadow building at closing, including verifying no one is remaining in the building.
Transfer deposits between the university and banks by personal pick up and delivery to ensure security of funds.
Direct traffic at all university functions and special events.
Administer CPR, first aid and emergency assistance.
Inspect and maintain departmental equipment to keep in reliable operating condition.
May be required to provide services at other University locations or for functions not held on University property as needed.
This position is subject to call-in during emergencies and staffing shortages and may work a rotating shift, holidays and weekends.
Attend trainings as required.
*QUALIFICATIONS:*

Knowledge of state and federal law, traffic code and city ordinances, and university and departmental policy and operating procedures.
High school diploma or GED and at least two years of security guard or law enforcement experience. Associate's Degree in Criminal Justice or Law Enforcement helpful.
Skill in oral communications as demonstrated by effective ability to provide general information and directions, mediate disputes, interview witnesses and suspects, testify in court, and make program presentations.
Skill in written communications to produce reports and documents in the English language with clearly organized thoughts using proper sentence structure, punctuation, and grammar. Basic computer skills with working knowledge of Microsoft Office/Word.
Currently CPR and First Aid certified or able to successfully complete certification at the time of hire and thereafter as required. Inability to successfully complete certification and/or recertification, as required, will be grounds for immediate termination as this is an essential function of the position.
Ability to interpret and apply laws, policies and procedures.
Ability to establish and maintain effective working relationships with all members of the University community including students, faculty, staff, and administrators in a multicultural environment.
Ability to quickly analyze complex, sensitive and/or hazardous situations and issues, and quickly devise solutions and action plans.
Ability to exercise sound judgement in evaluating situations and in making decisions.
Ability to patrol on foot, motor vehicle or bicycle and remain in standing or sitting position for long periods.
Ability to work and remain calm in stressful situations.
Ability to work outside in extreme weather conditions.
Ability to hear and see acutely during the day and night time conditions.
Valid driver's license.
Must successfully pass the online safe Driving Course and driving record check at time of hire and annually thereafter.
Submit to and pass criminal offender records check (C.O.R.I.) and sexual offender records check (S.O.R.I.) at time of hire and as required during employment.
Submit to and pass pre-employment drug screening and physical duties test.
Must be willing to work flexible and extended schedule including weekends, holidays, breaks, and cover other shifts as needed on either campus location.
Ability to handle confidential information with discretion
Ability to adhere to University policies and procedures.
Should be committed to a culture of diversity, respect and inclusion.
General knowledge of the University's mission, purpose and goals and the role this position plays in achieving those goals.
Applicants for this position should submit a cover letter outlining salary requirements, resume, and contact information for four professional references. All applications should be sent electronically in MS Word format to [email protected].
*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resource Office
Bay Path University

Phone:
413-565-1000

Fax:
413-565-1098

Email Address:
[email protected]


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

I work close by and they don't carry.


----------

